# Qatar Airways



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Does anybody had experience working with Qatar airways? I gonna have interview with them next month as support service engnr. Appreciate if anyone could give any clue on the working environment, salary packages, and any input is good...
Thanks.
Regards, 
Ashburn.


----------

